# Not fixing paint chips... can it hurt?



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

I have a chip in my passenger door. I'm not sure how it happened, there isn't any ding or dent along with it, it is just a very small circular chip of paint that is not there anymore. Like someone dug in their finger and chipped it away. Not that noticeable since it's small. Anyway, for things like this, is there any problem with leaving it unfixed for a long time? Could any harm come from whatever is now exposed due to the paint being off? I have a jet black car, and underneath the chip is still black or very dark in color, so I'm not sure what I'm seeing exactly. Maybe a dumb question, I just didn't want any further damage to occur because of not fixing it.


----------



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

i just saw a post about langka... might be the easiest solution to my problem.


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

Well, that stinks, esp on a new car.

I would be very tempted to touch it up with OEM touch up paint. Having the top coat exposed to the elements can't be good...


----------



## DRWWE (Jan 19, 2004)

frank325 said:


> i just saw a post about langka... might be the easiest solution to my problem.


Langka works well. You will need BMW's touch up paint kit for your color. Follow the directions for Langka. Just remember to give the paint time to dry completely before buffing it off with the Langka--if you do it too soon it won't work.


----------



## slimwest1 (May 7, 2005)

*Langka all the way!*

I repaired a pretty good scratch on the rear corner panel using Langka. I purchased the version made by Mother's. I let it dry a little over 1 hour and used OEM paint and it worked great. It was the easiest repair I've ever made.

I just noticed a similar paint chip to the one you're describing. It's on the driver's side rear door. Small piece of paint missing with cracked paint around it, like a bullseye.

Looks like it Langka time!

Good luck with the repair.


----------



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

Do you put a layer of clearcoat over the paint after using the Langka? And then use Langka again? That's the part that's confusing me.


----------



## eraserhead (Feb 5, 2006)

do you have to get the touch up paint from a dealer or can we get it from a web site like paintscratch.com? My dealer here doesn't seem to have it, I really don't where to get the touch up paint other than paintscratch.com


----------



## TOGWT (May 26, 2004)

*Paint Scratch / Chip Repair 102Long)*

Why repair paint chips and scratches; to improve the vehicles appearance, to prepare vehicle for lease return, increase retail value and to protect the vehicle from further (corrosion) damage. Chips and scratches aren't just aesthetically unpleasing, the exposed metal underneath may be prone to rusting or additional chipping. Fixing these spots with touch-up paint is an easy step in protecting your investment-
Methodology
1.Apply isopropyl alcohol (ISP) to a Q-tip and dab on the rock chip or scratch a few times. 
2Take a clean towel and dry the paint chip. 
3.With a utility knife cut the paint around the edge of the chip, the edge of the paint chip indentation will be slightly higher than the surrounding area and/or the edge of the chipped area may have separated from the metal surface or there could be some wax/dirt in the area or the paint may have oxidized on the edges (it is not absolutely necessary, but it does improve the results and will avoid leaving a dark outline) 
4.Angle your blade toward the centre of the chip and press down gently. Work slowly and carefully, removing a small piece at a time, it's not necessary to remove a lot of material. Clean the area with isopropyl alcohol (IPA) again and allow it to dry. 
5.With painters masking tape cover the area surrounding the rust spot
6.Use Nikkens ™3000 grit finishing paper and a Unigrit Sanding Block sanding block to remove any rust 
7.Use an AutoSharp paint pen (http://www.autosharppen.com) colour matched to your vehicle. The pen itself is very easy to use. You simply shake it, depress the felt tip a few times to start the paint flow, and then begin to "colour" paint into the damaged areas, much like you would highlight a section of text in a book. 
8.Do not to try to fix the chip in one application, apply a small amount of paint and allow to dry, repeat over a couple of days. Once the painted area is slightly higher than paint surface, allow to dry. 
9.Once completely dry, using a Nikkens™ 3000 grit finishing paper and a Unigrit Sanding Block (previously soaked for 4 hours or over night) to level touch-up paint with the surrounding paint surface 
10.Use Woolite® or a car shampoo on the chip repair for lubrication. 
11.Use a very light pressure on the sanding block, lightly wiping the area often to check your progress
12.Next, using a Nikkens™ 3000 grit finishing paper and a Unigrit Sanding Block to reduce the high spot off of the chip repair, using the block in one direction only. Do not use a circular motion (it will produce swirls) or a back and forth motion and ensure the sanding block is always wet
13.Keep the area well lubricated with water and shampoo; otherwise it will dull the paint. Once the surface appears level, use a block to squeegee off the excess water / slush (3M™ Wetordry™ Rubber Squeegee, P/N 05517, 2 ¾-inch x 4 ¼-inch) If the water you are using has a high mineral content, don't let it dry on the car, as it could leave spots which may bleed through the new paint.
14.Dry the surface with a clean towel and inspect with your fingertips. 
15.If you can feel a high spot, repeat the sanding process.
16.If done correctly, you will hardly notice the repair. 
17.A good car polish (Menzerna Intensive Polish or Menzerna Final Polish II ) will restore the paints lustre
18.Finally apply wax/sealant protection

Alternative products- 
a) Lanka Paint chip and scratch repair technologies, is both a chemical and mechanical process, once the touch up paint has dried, The Blob Eliminator® will re-soften the paint, and the light rubbing mechanically begins to "smooth" down the excess paint, with the touch up paint now appearing on the cloth - http://www.langka.com/blob-eliminator-p-31.html

Langka and Metallic Paint-the reason metallic looks different after using the product is the metallic flakes migrate to the upper level of the paint surface while setting up. To counter this, use the blue sanding card on edge immediately after applying the touch up, like a razor. This will remove most of the touch up while the metallic flakes are still suspended evenly throughout the paint, smearing the excess across the local area. Let dry and use the Langka to wipe away the smear tail left across the original (OME) paint. - http://www.langka.com /

b) A system called Sprayless Scratch Repair- http://www.magictouchinc.com/
c) AutoSharp pen the pen itself is very easy to use. You simply shake it, depress the felt tip a few times to start the paint flow, and then begin to "colour" paint into the damaged areas, much like you would highlight a section of text in a book. http://www.autosharppen.com/

Paint chip repair companies- (UK) http://www.chipsaway.co.uk/index.asp

d) Touchup123- Use detailer's clay on panel to be treated, Wipe on Final Touch Compound to prep surface,
Wipe Colorfill on ENTIRE panel to cover all the blemishes, Wipe on Final Touch Compound to remove excess Colorfill, Wipe off haze of Final Touch Compound to leave a polished shiny finish, Touch up any left over larger chips with a brush (can be built up and smoothed out later with Final Touch Compound if desired) - http://www.touchup123.com/
Metallic paints, silvers and gold's, have to be applied with care to avoid problems with the "colour flop". Colour flop is the term given when metallic flakes in the chip reflect light giving you a lighter or darker appearance. This is a variable we cannot control. For best results, shake the paint very well to get the metallic flakes evenly distributed before you apply


----------



## slimwest1 (May 7, 2005)

Great post TOGWT!

Thanks for the little trick about Langka and metallic paint. I could never figure out why my touch ups have more/less metallic in them when I use the same OEM paint.

As far as the clear coat question goes, the directions for Langka say to put 2 base coats of color topped off with a coat of clear before using it the first time. I don't use the clear coat as the top coat gets removed anyway. After a good buffing, you can't see any difference. Some people use the clear coat, personal choice I think.


----------



## PaschkeBMW (Jul 19, 2011)

*Professional Scratch/Chip Repair*

Great detail on how to do yourself! Do you know any professionals that have done one of these procedures many many times? I am sure I could do it, bit being the first time I certainly cannot do it as well as someone who as done it numerous times!



TOGWT said:


> Why repair paint chips and scratches; to improve the vehicles appearance, to prepare vehicle for lease return, increase retail value and to protect the vehicle from further (corrosion) damage. Chips and scratches aren't just aesthetically unpleasing, the exposed metal underneath may be prone to rusting or additional chipping. Fixing these spots with touch-up paint is an easy step in protecting your investment-
> Methodology
> 1.Apply isopropyl alcohol (ISP) to a Q-tip and dab on the rock chip or scratch a few times.
> 2Take a clean towel and dry the paint chip.
> ...


----------



## Campfamily (Sep 20, 2010)

I've used DR ColorChip on my other cars with great success.

www.drcolorchip.com

Keith


----------

